# rubber floor mats?



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi. Does anyone know of any rubber floor mats that are a good fit for mk1 tt. Not available from audi . Wondered if mk2 tt would fit.


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked up a bespoke Mk 1 set off eBay, and the have been in the car all through the year. A perfect fit, with fixings - and the rubber smell wore off within a week or so. Really impressed. I'll try and find the link.

Here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/bespoke-car-mats


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk2 mats won't fit the mk1


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mk2 mats won't fit the mk1


Dame. Was hoping they would.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

spen said:


> Not available from audi ..


Do they not sell them any more? I've got some from an Audi dealer (albeit years ago).


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Neil said:


> spen said:
> 
> 
> > Not available from audi ..
> ...


 no, stopped them a couple of years ago apparenly.Although you can still get the carpet ones which i have, just dont want them buggering up in winter.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

In what colour did rubber floor mats produced?

The carpeted floor mats were black, blue and grey?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Forum member TTej has a set for sale in the parts for sale section for £30


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

I picked a set up off ebay a month ago or so, I remember several sets being available at the time here in the US.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audakias said:


> In what colour did rubber floor mats produced?
> 
> The carpeted floor mats were black, blue and grey?


They were only made in black


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have my roadster ones from Simply Car Mats. The rubber is about £45 but I'm on my second winter with them now and they look as-new when washed.


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

Bought these for my TT earlier this year ......
http://www.ukcarmats.co.uk/audi-tt-tail ... s-mk1.html

They are very good quality & fit .... I'd say pretty much OEM ... £24.50 including 'free' delivery.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

lwarrine said:


> Bought these for my TT earlier this year ......
> http://www.ukcarmats.co.uk/audi-tt-tail ... s-mk1.html
> 
> They are very good quality & fit .... I'd say pretty much OEM ... £24.50 including 'free' delivery.


Just tried buying these and its rejecting paypal.Nothing wrong with my account though :roll: :roll:


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

lwarrine said:


> Bought these for my TT earlier this year ......
> http://www.ukcarmats.co.uk/audi-tt-tail ... s-mk1.html
> 
> They are very good quality & fit .... I'd say pretty much OEM ... £24.50 including 'free' delivery.


Are they a good fit over the existing 'plugs'?

From the pics on their website they do look a bit more OEM than the 'chequer plate' variety offered elsewhere.


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

ralfy > got your pm ... but wasn't able to reply directly ... presume I still have limited access / function until I post more !

Anyway I had seen you question but was not able to answer it as I just placed the rubber mats over the original carpet mats so didn't use the studs.
So have just been down the garage and had a look ..... removing the carpet mats the rubber mats are an exact same fit .... the shape is as per the carpet original and the fit on the plugs is also as per the carpet originals.

So all in all I'd say these rubber mats really are OEM quality & fit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Think this mat supplier has gone bust. Tried ringing them and number is not in use and emailed but no reply and rejects paypal.


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

spen said:


> Think this mat supplier has gone bust. Tried ringing them and number is not in use and emailed but no reply and rejects paypal.


Thanks for the info on the fitting Iwarrine. Unfortunately it looks like spen is right. Their PayPal account is restricted and both their 0845 and 0116 telephone numbers are disconnected. Shame, as the mats looked just right.


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

I believe the mats are made by hitech, so are probably available from other suppliers .....e.g. quick google / amazon search gave

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Rubber-Car ... s++audi+tt


----------



## asiwa (Oct 3, 2013)

I believe that ECS has the OEM Audi ones still for sale. Bought the set for my car just last year and it looks like they still have them in stock. You will have to fork over a little for shipping but they are definitely available.

Amazon may have them as well. Not sure though.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

took delivery of these today.Very good quality for 24.99 delivered.Not the best pic though


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Where did you land up getting them from ?


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Amazon , off that link the other guy posted a couple up this page. They fit perfect too. Well pleased with them.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for that I will just go and buy some now


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

spen said:


> took delivery of these today.Very good quality for 24.99 delivered.Not the best pic though


Nice! ended up with a universal set from halfords today, been dragging too much sh!t in the car recently, worked ok tbh and needed something for tiny rear spaces too - but these would've been sweet.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

spen said:


> took delivery of these today.Very good quality for 24.99 delivered.Not the best pic though


Price has dropped a bit £23.49 delivered


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does it include rears?
Cant see from the Amazon add


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

The picture they send with the receipt I got had all 4 mats if that is any help.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive ordered a set for a roadster from them will know Mon or Tuesday. If it has rears then anyone here from Dublin is welcome to them b4 I bin them.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

No rears with mine but for the money im not fussed as no one goes in the back.Just happy to get some as i dont want my carpet ones destroying over winter plus they absorb wet so cars mists up even more.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

That amazon link is indeed fronts only got mine last night(don't ask!)
Very high quality nicest rubber mats Ive seen.


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Had hoped for rears, as I use the back on the school run!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

I just got these yesterday as well, very pleased, ordered friday- delivered next day



spen said:


> took delivery of these today.Very good quality for 24.99 delivered.Not the best pic though


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Malky007 said:


> Had hoped for rears, as I use the back on the school run!


Kids in the boot.lol


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

On the xmas list


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

Got mine today. Fit like a glove. Bought via the Amazon link posted earlier.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

sudden boost in sales on rubber mats


----------



## lwarrine (Dec 22, 2013)

If only I was on commission for these ......

Glad you all seem to agree with my opinion on quality & fit ... phew !


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine arrived today too. Really pleased with the fit and quality. The rubber doesn't stink either which is good 

Thanks for the good advice


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

lwarrine said:


> If only I was on commission for these ......
> 
> Glad you all seem to agree with my opinion on quality & fit ... phew !


Yes its a good job these fit or your head would have been on the block.lol
joking aside. Thanks for the link for a great product. Looks like you've made quite a few of us TT owners happy


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Also got these and very happy! Thanks


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

we need to get some pics of these fitted, second best pair of rubbers ive ever put on..aiight!


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Got mine today too so thanks for the link to amazon. Superb quality and perfect fit


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

Just ordered. Hoping they don't have too much of a rubber stench to them! Will leave them to air a bit before fitting if so!


----------



## ralfy (Oct 6, 2011)

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Just ordered. Hoping they don't have too much of a rubber stench to them! Will leave them to air a bit before fitting if so!


Don't worry. No rubber smell whatsoever. In fact they don't seem to smell of anything.


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Funny, I've had these in my basket for ages after wanting the OEM US ones (which obviously don't fit).

Finally got around to ordering and I have to say they are decent quality, no smell and fit really well.


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Taking your advice guys...

Just ordered the rubbers from Amazon...

I'malso after a new set for my black MK1 Roadster, as genuine as possible, my originals look to be a dark grey, im thinking this was because I have the baseball interior ?


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

Great mats (received front only as expected, despite photo showing all 4). Happy as anything though considering the price, no rubber stench, fit like a glove. Fixed the lack of rear mats by being tall and therefore can't fit people in the back anyhow. Side topic, I got a rear load liner from Audi for circa £30 inc VAT a few weeks ago. Great so far. £50 from TT Shop inc postage. Made of foam rubber and am very pleased with it.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Great mats (received front only as expected, despite photo showing all 4). Happy as anything though considering the price, no rubber stench, fit like a glove. Fixed the lack of rear mats by being tall and therefore can't fit people in the back anyhow. Side topic, I got a rear load liner from Audi for circa £30 inc VAT a few weeks ago. Great so far. £50 from TT Shop inc postage. Made of foam rubber and am very pleased with it.


You got a link to the boot liner? I'm looking for one  
Cheers!

Jason.


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Jason,

The TT Shop link is http://www.thettshop.com/oem.asp?cat=20 ... uct=901103 (although only shows the roadster variant). I got it far cheaper from Audi spare parts desk though (circa £30 inc VAT). I can't find the part number at present but am going to get a coil pack change tomorrow and a cheap Haldex oil and filter change so will ask then if you want. I think I just gave them the reg and a description of what I wanted and it arrived in 2 days.

If you PM me your email address I can go and take a photo tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> The TT Shop link is http://www.thettshop.com/oem.asp?cat=20 ... uct=901103 (although only shows the roadster variant). I got it far cheaper from Audi spare parts desk though (circa £30 inc VAT). I can't find the part number at present but am going to get a coil pack change tomorrow and a cheap Haldex oil and filter change so will ask then if you want. I think I just gave them the reg and a description of what I wanted and it arrived in 2 days.
> 
> ...


That's the same one the dealers sell try TPS they are normally cheaper than the dealers


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Whoop whoop, my mats have come...
I was a bit dubious before ordering TBH, but they really are FAB...
Also bought another Roadster today, I was a bit peeved when I looked at the non original carpet mats in the car. Until I got home lol, original mats, plus little back ones, hiding in the boot never been used !!
Bonus.... Just gotta decide which Roadster to keep altho I think I know the answer x


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I contacted the seller and good news.. They are in the process of moulding the rears with the TT logo that match the fronts. So soon they will be available.


----------

